# Venice- Pelagic



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

<P align=left>I heard a strange noise this morning around 5:00 am, It sounded like pipes clanking. I got out of bed and went to investigate. I found the culprit. My guns were in the closet shaking with anticipation of this cool weather! Last Friday I had the pleasure of fishing Louis Macedo along with his two buddies. We started off early and a short while later I was giving the guys a short lesson in tripletail fishing. They made easy work of them, picking up ten large models. We headed offshore picking up a few thread fin along the way. We arrived at our destination and in no time the guys started picking up large blackfin on chunks and Frenzy poppers. I eventually had to go to mondo size chunks to make it thru the blacks for a yellow. On the third drift three yellows came up right next to the boat that were studs. I hooked the biggest one on a 30w and he headed for cuba. We settled in and a short while later pulled the [email protected]#%#! Reset and they pop up again, we hook up and pull off. Needless to say I wasn't dancing around for joy. Anyway, we reset, AGAIN, and low and behold a little sailfish pops up in the slick eating my chunks. He was confused, thinking he was a tuna. We threw a threadfin to him and he snatched it up. Next one had a hook. The little dude swam up to it and gave him the fin and took off. Louis, being an accomplished free diver, wanted to try and shoot one, so we got set up and started the process over. Two fish came up that were both over 100lbs along with some extra large sharks. Louis went over and the tuna stayed their distance. We picked up a few more blacks and headed back to the barn. On Saturday I had the motley crew of my step father Steve, his boss Bobby and three of his friends. These guy's had me laughing right out the gate. We started off again with tripletail and after cathing six,headed offshore. Pretty much the same as the day before except all blacks and no yellows. We kept at it thru a rain storm and the LSU game on the radio and ran inshore for Cobia, picking up one and saw three. Anyway, it was a great spending time with my family and friends and alot of cutting up. This cooler weather should make for some serious fishing this weekend. With the full moon on the 4th the larger fish should start showing up in numbers. I have some dates open in October. Give me a call.

Captain William Wall
Pelagic Charters
1.225.454.5365


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice haul of trippytails there. Great job Capt Wall


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Will---Met yer better half a little while ago....Classy lady!!!!!!!

You done good !!!!!! You get to play and she does all the work!!!!:clap:clap:clap

George


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Effing awesome tripletail. Don't post any more about them! Let's keep it between us! I'll book a trip soon. PM me with rates and when I need to come fishing!


----------

